# form look good?



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Thepeopleshamer said:


> hello thete again. focusing on short distance shooting for a little bit. And before I get going crazy with that and blank baiking to eleminate yhe one or two mistakes I make I thought to myself "I have never asked about my form on here". So please tell me what you think.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1874193


Room for improvement.
Depends how far you want to go,
in terms of improving your score, accuracy.

1) nock too far back on your face, JUST to get string to touch da nose

2) right shoulder high, left shoulder low, to convince yourself you REALLY can shoot this too long of a bow DL setting


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Analysis complete.
Yup, I would change a few things,
to see if I could cut your groups in half, or better.


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

well this is a 29" cam i was shooting a 28" cam fot about 3 months but i couldent get my elbow around enough and was shooting to the left all the time. so i switched to the 29 and it serms like everything seemed to fall into place. iam shooting my best scores so far. but like i said ill tru abything to help me clear up the one or teo mistakes i make. so that being said how much would you shorten the DL sir?


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

lol typed that out on my phone excuse the typos .


Thepeopleshamer said:


> well this is a 29" cam i was shooting a 28" cam fot about 3 months but i couldent get my elbow around enough and was shooting to the left all the time. so i switched to the 29 and it serms like everything seemed to fall into place. iam shooting my best scores so far. but like i said ill tru abything to help me clear up the one or teo mistakes i make. so that being said how much would you shorten the DL sir?


----------

